# Ruthie is due 2/11/2017



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

We bred 10 does all together this year and we delayed breeding because we are expecting a baby ourselves! So 9 of 10 bred does are due in April... and then there is Ruthie... who is due Saturday... because our keeper buckling escaped one day in September. (I take responsibility! I'm just glad only one doe took and that I carefully noted the date.)

So here is Ruthie yesterday at day 145 of 150 (give or take) and me at week 37 of 40 (give or take). And a baby photo of the buck she is bred to. I'm not allowed to participate in the kidding due to the infection risk but have good help on call if she needs it!

They both lack in breed character (roman nose and overall head size, etc.) but have stellar growth and healthy and personalities. Ruthie last kidded in March 2015 with buck/doe twins. She was a bottle raised backyard pet that we purchased when she was 3. 

Snowstorm forecasted for Thursday so that may very well be the day!

(boy am I long-winded - sorry!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Oh my watch you go on the same day! Congrats on your soon to be baby!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

congrats for both of you! lol I hope you both have an easy kidding.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck to both of you on the upcoming babies.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Dayna said it! :lol:
Seriously...you look great! How many does this make for you? How many bucks/does? :lol:


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Lol, Happy kidding:wink:and Congrats!! That is exciting for both of you! :baby: :baby:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck to you both!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well yesterday's blizzard (12+ inches in less than 12 hours) did not send Ruthie or I into labor!

This will be our first child and we have not found out the gender!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats!! Best of luck to you both


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

There's another blizzard comin' Monday. (At least there is up here - I'm assuming it will hit you too????) I'm praying you will both go safely before then!!!!!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Good luck with both "kiddings"! I can empathize! I don't think people quite find the humor when I tell them I am due to kid at the same time as my goats. 

I am due in March, so we tried to get our does bred for January. Of course they had their own plans, and we have 3 due spread out all of March!

I have been in the barn for watching and moral support, but my husband has had to do the rearranging, pulling, cleaning kids, cleaning stalls etc. I am so grateful he's been a good sport about it all! 

Once again, good luck!!!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Congratulations! I hope all goes well with both of you


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Tomorrow is the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We hope.... :coffee2:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How exciting! I hope everything goes smoothly for you both!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Any news?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

OK....This is our only "not horrible" weather day. Any babies yet????? (I hope you are not answering because you are busy snuggling and nursing and getting acquainted with toes and fingers and sweet baby smell!!!) Oh...and has your goat kidded yet? ;-)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

No action at all! Besides a lack of sleep for me!

Here is Ruthie this morning at day 151 of 150 (give or take). I am now at week 38 of 40 (give or take).

We have had night time temps in the low 20s so I have been getting up to check her frequently even though they almost never kid in the dead of night!

Her udder tightened Friday evening and continues to fill. We got 14" of snow Thursday, another 3" Friday night, and the next storm is supposed to begin at noon today with 30mph winds and another 8"!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope she goes today for you.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd bring her into the house!!!
Thank goodness we moved South


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

They have arrived! A lovely set of buck/doe twins. Paint buck and traditional doe. I missed the birth but arrived at the barn soon after. It always amazes me how particular the does are to clean the kids in birth order! 

Ruthie is doing wonderful. The kids were vigorous feeders. Here they are on a heated kennel mat under a wood box.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay! Congrats!! So cute...are you retaining the doeling?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats! Congrats! So happy she kidded for you with a nice pair. 
Best wishes to you upon the impending birth of your child. How exciting!
Blessings!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> Yay! Congrats!! So cute...are you retaining the doeling?


She will hang around for awhile since the rest of the kids won't arrive until late April so we can assess them all together. There are a few does we are looking for keepers from and her dam is definitely one whose genetics we would like to expand! Ruthie's last set of twins were fantastic, we retained the doeling and we sold the buckling as a commercial breeding buck.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

They are adorable! Congratulations! :fireworks:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are so cute! Congrats, and now that you have one less stress you can give birth with that off your mind.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Great picture. Congrats.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah!!! So glad they arrived safely!!! Now you can focus on YOUR baby!!!!! (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! They look so content! And best wishes on your own delivery now soon!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's great congrats


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Now looking forward to pics of your kid


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> Now looking forward to pics of your kid


Me too! We already know he or she has a full head of hair! I feel very relaxed and anticipate the baby will not come until March but who knows - this is my first!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on the new additions! Love that photo ♥


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Aww! So cute.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Congratulations on the adorable kids and best of luck to you on your birth! There is absolutely nothing in th world as amazing as the moment when you hold your baby in your arms for the first time! If only we human mamas gave birth as quickly and easily as our goaties do!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats Katey!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

congrats!!!:fireworks:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Belated update! Ruthie's twins are thriving and we have 9 other does due the end of this month. 

Our baby boy arrived on March 1st, his name is Vito, he weighed in at 9lbs 5.5oz!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful boy! Congratulations!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Such a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Sweet baby!! Congratulations! I love the name


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh yay!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, that's one handsome hunk of a baby. Job well done. mamma!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Vito is precious! Congrats.


----------

